# Trafos mit Zick Zack Schaltung



## MRT (8 Oktober 2005)

Hallo! 

Die Zick Zack Schaltung wird bei Trafos mit unsymmetrischer Last verwendet! Kann das jeder Trafo und wie sieht die Schaltung aus? Kennt jemand einen Link zu einer brauchbaren Seite von euch?


----------



## knabi (9 Oktober 2005)

Nein, die Schaltung kann nicht jeder Trafo. Der Trafo muß vom Werk so gewickelt sein. Auf dem Leistungsschild erkennst Du das an einem kleinem "z" in der Schaltgruppenbezeichnung: z.B. "Dz6". Angeschlossen wird der Trafo ganz normal, wie jeder andere Trafo auch...


----------



## MRT (9 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MRT (9 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn bei der LAP die Frage kommt: Für was Trafos mit Zick Zack Schaltung verwendet werden? Wenn man dann sagt für Unsymmetrische Last, würde das reichen?


----------

